# Navarre Pier



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hit the pier early this morning. The vis is improving...15-20 feet maybe, a few jelly fish.

Scored a sheepshead and a barracuda.

Cuda was 4.5 feet and about 25 lbs. Sheep a few pounds, not too shabby for free diving the pier.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can you eat cudas??? I've heard that you can in some areas but not others do to some type of toxin in there diet.. Whats the scoop!! My freinds and I like to free dive out there alot any big scores that close to the beach??


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You can eat them up here, down south is questionable. I have neighbors that love em. They soak em in milk all day and grill em so I gave 1/2 to them and kept 1/2 for chum/bait.

I go free diving out there when I cannot get out on a boat.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes you can eat them down south as well but the toxin that develops in their flesh is due to their diet. 

Ciguateratoxin may be found in large reef fish, most commonly barracuda, grouper, red snapper, eel, amberjack, sea bass, and Spanish mackerel. These fish live in coral reef waters between 35 degrees south to 35 degrees north latitude. This area lies between the Tropic of Cancer and the Tropic of Capricorn. These geographic lines ring the earth north and south of the equator and make up the tropics. These areas include the Caribbean Sea, Hawaii, and coastal Central America.

Ciguateratoxin tends to accumulate in predator fish, such as the barracuda and other carnivorous reef fish, because they eat other fish that consume toxin-producing algae (dinoflagellates), which live in coral reef waters.

Ciguateratoxin is harmless to fish but poisonous to humans. The toxin is odorless and tasteless, and cooking does not destroy the toxin. Eating ciguatera-contaminated tropical or subtropical fish poisons the person who eats it.

ive always eaten cudas smaller than 20 lbs. they taste good. just soak them in butermilk or red wine vinegar or what ever and fry them up. all the fish above can get it but the ones i have always been warned of were the cubera and the cuda. both are good eating fish. cubera much better. ther is a test that can determine it but i dont know where to get it.

later


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Brian! You aint got no pics man?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey the pic was attached..but here it is...


----------

